# Barnett Diablo Pro II



## spacebats (Jun 21, 2010)

Dear all,

I bought a Barnett Diablo Pro a couple of months ago and cannot figure out how to put the wrist brace on correctly. How the **** do you do it? On one end, the metal braces are smooth, on the other there are a couple of notches. Which side actually goes into the slingshot handle? I assume it is the side with a couple of notches but I cannot seem to get them to fit in the holes and am worried I might damage the slingshot if I force too hard! Any ideas out there or can anyone point me to any online assembly instructions?

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Bud,
get yourself a little cooking spray(Pam) or a little olive oil and put a little on the brace and then try to slide it on to the handle. It should make it easier. Flatband


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

...and make sure that you back off the screws in the top of the frame, sometimes under a sticker, if memory serves me well. (although it doesn't always!!)


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

I had the same dilemma when I got a Diablo Pro recently. I wasn't patient enough to ask for help so I just gave it a shove.
Loosen the screw at the back and give the prongs a good firm push into the rear. A really good firm push. *A really good firm push!*


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

Are they suppose to be loos? On mine they are and won't tighten


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Fellas, :wave:

I got a Barnett Mallard Commander the other day at WallyWorld for $5 on clearance. Yep, those Duck Dynasty fellas. (Good wholesome show, by the way--well, my opinion anyway). Wrist brace attachment is the same as the Diablo Pro II. I frickin' hate the thing, but thought of making it into a slingbow. I have a stupid question, just like I usually do. :banghead: I too want to know about installing the wrist brace. I know the rod ends with the little prongs goes into the holes in the back-end of the slingshot. Not quite that stupid. He he. Which way do they go in. Prongs to the inside or to the outside. :iono: I assume to the inside, but like spacebats said, they seem to take a he!! of a lot of force. At $5, I am tempted to drive them in with a hammer. :bonk: WTF. Bronskimac said the same thing, more or less, in some different words. He said to use * "A really good firm push!" *I believe he meant it, too.The design sux, (my opinion again, and no offense to anybody that has one and loves it), and it is way too bulky for my liking. :violin: I might end up giving it to one of the kids I know, if I can get the thing put together. If he has any sense, he'll probably promptly shoot me in the rear end! If I was going to get another wrist braced slingshot, it would be the Black Widow. That thing is infinitely more compact. And it is about half the price of any of the other slingshots in this line that use the same frame geometry. Of course unless you can get it on clearance. I would NOT have paid more than $5--yep, it was an impulse buy! It really ain't *that* bad.

Keep-a-shootin'--preferably with something else,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------

